# Hospital visits



## 1szendrey (May 18, 2012)

If a specialist visits a patient in the hospital to discuss and decide on surgery in the morning and ends up going back later that afternoon for more discussions and reviewing abnormal labs with the patient, can the specialist bill for two E&M encounters on the same day?   Thanks, LB


----------



## LindaEV (May 18, 2012)

No. The work/documentation fo the two visits would be combined for one code.


----------

